# Nakamacon



## epeppin (Dec 27, 2009)

So there is a great con (that I am helping plan, so I may be a little biased twards it x3 ) coming up in may of 2010, its called Nakamacon (based off the japaneese word for "circle of friends") Madison, WI's first dedicated furry convention  http://www.nakamacon.com/ (technacly its a Furry/anime/steampunk con but hey its being run by furries so  ) 

-Tikaani Foxclaw

-UPDATE 1/25/2010: Nakamacon hotel room block still available :3 it is only 79USD a night for up to 4 people in a room! and it includes a ALL YOU CAN EAT BUFFET STYLE BREAKFAST EVERY MORNING OF THE CON!


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 27, 2009)

I'll be honest with you:

Best name for a con. EVER. 

Sucks that i'll likely not be there... D:


----------



## Delta (Dec 27, 2009)

It actually runs through my birthday.

Judge by how money looks at the time. I may go, I may not. 
More than likely I won't...WI is a long way from California.


----------



## quayza (Dec 27, 2009)

I wanna go but cant


----------



## Rikki44 (Dec 28, 2009)

I will make sure I'm there, and I'll pre-register on my next payday.  This is so awsome to have another Con so close.  Thanx!!!!!


----------



## akito (Dec 28, 2009)

I'll be there as well.


----------



## wildbilltx (Dec 29, 2009)

Sounds great, too bad it's on the same weekend as RCFM in Huntsville.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 9, 2010)

Too bad I just moved from the Madison area to Arizona.  Money's too tight to go back this year for the con, but in the future I'll likely attend it.


----------



## voodooKobra (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm not at all an active participant in the furry fandom, but I'm attending this one. Tickets (plane and otherwise) are already paid for.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 10, 2010)

there is never anything close to where i live


----------



## blackedsoul (Jan 10, 2010)

Awesome dude.


----------



## voodooKobra (Jan 10, 2010)

catilda lily said:


> there is never anything close to where i live



Then start something.


----------



## epeppin (Jan 25, 2010)

check the update on the first post :3


----------



## s-config (Feb 17, 2010)

.


----------



## Arikla (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh, good! Now I can stop name-dropping here  I'll be there! Need to get a room... keep forgetting to do that...


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 17, 2010)

wildbilltx said:


> Sounds great, too bad it's on the same weekend as RCFM in Huntsville.


And FAU 3... =P


----------



## Rune Seril (Feb 23, 2010)

Wooo I'm going. Mostly because I can hitch a ride with my steampunk friend.

Personally I think the idea of a steampunk furry convention is epic.


I'm not sure what I'm doing for a room but I'm thinking about just staying in a Youth Hostel- its hella cheaper if I can't find four room mates.


----------



## Kivaari (Feb 23, 2010)

Might go to this, I wonder if there is a rack to park my bike...


----------



## adamskient (Feb 24, 2010)

Sounds like fun! I'm in East Troy, WI, so it's just about an hour and 45 min away! Anyone looking for a roommate?


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh wow, Im going to have to try to go.


----------



## moiracoon (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm officially registered for space in artist's alley, along with my partner, Mocha Mephooki.


----------



## thedancingemu (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm considering making this my first con, since I'm only 5 hours away, but I'm very tight on money right now, so I don't know if I could make it work unless I make a decent amount of money while I'm there :< 

How's attendance looking so far?


----------



## Kivaari (Mar 13, 2010)

thedancingemu said:


> I'm considering making this my first con, since I'm only 5 hours away, but I'm very tight on money right now, so I don't know if I could make it work unless I make a decent amount of money while I'm there :<
> 
> How's attendance looking so far?



I went to Geekkon at the same place and it was very packed it I remember right.


----------



## onai (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm only 45 mins north of this one- heck, I'll probobly make an appearance at some point throughout :3


----------



## FireFeathers (Mar 17, 2010)

Me and my two friends are definitely planning to hit this one.  Yay madison, thanks for only being about an hour and 15 minutes away!


----------



## epeppin (Mar 23, 2010)

UPDATE!!!!

NakamaCon Rave on Sunday May 30th is in the works. We are quickly
moving towards the big weekend so here is another update.

With just over 2 months before we kick off our event, the planning
continues with an update for those who like to dance. DJ "oAz" will be
in the NakamaCon house spinning the tunes and textures from anime pop
to techno rave on Sunday the 30th of May. We want the event to last
about 5 hours, and to do so we need your help. We are asking people to
send in their requests for songs. Do you have a favorite you must
dance to, is there a special tune you always need before you go out
partying after the dance? Here is a sampling of what oAz has for
us...Electronic-Prodigy / Infected Mushroom / Hybrid / Tiesto / BT /
The Crystal Method / The Chemical Brothers / Fluke / Fischerspooner /
Cirrus / Psy Craft / ..and other similar artists / Japanese
Electronic-teranoid / kors k / Capsule / remixes by DJ Amaya / Betwixt
& Between / DAISHI DANCE / JiNG*da*LAW / L.E.D. / LIA / MOVE /
REDALiCE / ?? (Minamotoyo) /Japanese Pop-Ayumi Hamasaki / Utada Hikaru
/ Namie Amuro / BeForU / Every Little Thing / KOTOKO /Drum &
Bass-Pendulum / Concord Dawn / State of Mind / Sub Focus / Noisia /
PLUS a whole lot more!


Let us know by writing to us at:
http://forums.nakamacon.com/index.php?topic=164.0


Second: Who wants to be tutored by an animator from Warner Bros. and
Disney? Well now you have your chance. Joe Suggs has consented to give
a class in posing and techniques for artists. The class is limited to
10 students. (If more sign up there will be 2 classes). The class will
run roughly 5 hours and consist of you bringing work you want to
improve or might need help with. Joe will sit and actually show how
the character can be improved and given more life.

This is a rare opportunity for fur artists and those who love to draw
to receive this type of instruction. Then to make things better, you
may continue to submit your work to Joe AFTER the convention, that's
right. Even after you have gone home and unpacked, you can still send
him your work to be critiqued and given more instruction. The cost for
the class is $35 per person (fee separate from con registration). You
may signup at the NakamaCon site by using Eventbrite.

And...Tea anyone? That's what you will hear on Saturday May 29th.
NakamaCon will be having a tea, actually a tea party with an "Alice in
Wonderland" theme. China and plates, cookies, cream and biscuits. The
price is $8 (to cover costs of good tea and the specially made cakes).
Sign-up is with EventBrite at the NakamaCon site.

Many people have sent emails wanting to know more about the
convention, I do realize we are new to many people so I thought I
would cover a few points. Has everyone noticed gas prices? They are
shooting up and by Memorial Day could be over $3 a gallon. What we
negotiated with our hotel is nothing short of a miracle to help keep
costs down. The room nights are just $79 for up up 4 people, with tax
that's $22.61 per night per person, or $68 per person for three
nights. And you also get a FULL breakfast with that! Not just donuts
and coffee but a real breakfast that's normally over $9 per person.

NakamaCon has also kept it's price at $35 per person. This is from
Thursday at 7pm when the con starts to Monday at noon when it ends. By
doing this we hope to not only help people afford to make it to the
convention, but make it so you will have more fun while here.

So...more updates will be coming soon. Hope to see many Furs at this
years newest convention.

NakamaCon staff
info@nakamacon.com
http://www.nakamacon.com/main/


----------



## seldonbilly (Mar 26, 2010)

Hmm...it looks interesting epeppin, but I am probably going to be cooling my jets after Balticon ends unfortunently, not to mention classes...


----------



## Damus (Apr 11, 2010)

I will be attending, and I am looking for 2-3 others to share a room at the  Radisson Hotel Madison . I see a few others posted on here as well looking for roomies, so I won't be making a separate thread just yet for working out rooming arrangements. i'll send a few pms, and then consider a new thread to draw attention to it. if anyone sees my post and is looking to find a roomate or room for the con, please pm me as well as making a new post here stating your interest. thanks.


----------



## moiracoon (Apr 12, 2010)

Damus said:


> I will be attending, and I am looking for 2-3 others to share a room at the  Radisson Hotel Madison .



You might also want to post this inquiry over on the Nakamacon forum (http://forums.nakamacon.com/).


----------



## Damus (Apr 13, 2010)

I found the Nakamacon forums, and registered there, but registration requires admin approval before I can begin posting, so I decided to look here. as of this post, I still have not received access to the main forums there.


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 13, 2010)

two reasons why I cannot come

1. I got no fursuit. I will only come to a con with a fursuit!
2. US is too far away .. too far .. too far .. *echo* .. *echo*

I want to go though D:<


----------



## epeppin (Apr 21, 2010)

April 15th, 2010
NakamaCon Update
May 27th-31st, 2010
www.nakamacon.com

Hello Furs! We have just weeks to go before the newest Midwest
convention kicks off. I wanted to keep everyone updated on what was
happening.

People have been signing up fast, so remember to make sure you have
your hotel reservation done and locked in. Radisson Inn West
1-608-833-0100
- - -
We will soon be putting up the panel schedule, so look for it coming soon.
- - -
Guest of Honor-
Joe Suggs' class on animation and drawing is filling up fast, we might
even need to add another class for those still interested so sign up
soon. The cost is $35 for 5 hours of instruction (this does not
include membership.) Joe will also have 2 other full classes for
anyone interested in animation, art and movies.

Joe is also bringing the pictures of his pets- 3 foxes and 2 raccoons!
Actually less pets more like visitors. These little guys visit Joe
nightly. He has trained them to a certain degree - so if he can shoot
a video you will see them.
- - -
Artists are welcome at NakamaCon!

Artists alley is SOLD OUT! Thanks to everyone who applied. We are
still getting requests so we decided to have a limited number of
tables that you can use for a short time at the con- think of it as a
short sale table. About an hour or so at most.

We will also be having some special artist guests attending who will
also help out with the hands-on art panels.

The dealers room is SOLD OUT. We are confirming that Feral Works and
The Dragons Lair will be with us.
- - -
Times for the convention are now posted up on the front page. Dealers
are more than welcome to come on Thursday afternoon, while regular
convention goers can arrive by 5pm for early registration. Thursday
starts at 5pm, there will be limited programming, but the evening will
be about the meet and greet at 7pm. Wear your best con gear and mingle
with fellow members.

We have many things planned for everyone, all fandoms and all tastes,
including the after hours panels of "TentaCon" -panels for those 18
and older.

We have also had more interest in the Steam Century game we will be
hosting. Their site is at http://www.hmabadger.com/ for those
wanting more information.
- - -
We will be sending people to upcoming conventions including DaishoCon
and ACEN in Chicago. Look for us there!
- - -
There are still have a few slots for Fur programming. If you would
like to participate with the convention, lead a discussion or just
wish to help out on a panel please let us know by emailing us at
panels@nakamacon.com .

Again to let people know: There are still rooms available at the
discounted rate of $79 a night plus tax. This rate is the cheapest of
any convention, and it still includes a full buffet breakfast! Sleep
number beds are used throughout the hotel and with up to 4 people per
room your entire rate for 3 days is only $68 per person! Remember to
tell the hotel you are with NakamaCon to receive the special room
rate. Radisson Inn West 1-608-833-0100

Hope to see all the Midwest furs soon!

Eric/ Silvermane
Con Chair





Hope to see you all there!
Tikaani Foxclaw


----------



## Cratia (Apr 30, 2010)

I am totally stoked about Nakamacon, my boyfriend and I already got our pre-reg on, our room reserved, and I totally bought of the of the 10 tickets for the Joe Suggs class.  I CANNOT WAIT!!!!!! It'll be my first furry convention, and second time ever going to any convention!!!! W00T!! Maybe I'll see some of you guys there!  I'll be the one with the tall wolfy with the squeaker in his tail. :3


----------



## FireFeathers (Apr 30, 2010)

Man, that sucks that the Artist Alley's full. We'll hit it next year, maybe they'll have more tables.


----------



## Cratia (Apr 30, 2010)

oh man, yeah, I was disappointed that it filled up so fast!! I was hoping to get a slot this year to hand out business cards and do some badges and quick sketches.


----------



## moiracoon (Apr 30, 2010)

Re: Artist Alley

My understanding from Eric was that there were going to be some first-come first-dibs open tables, too. If I were you, I'd bring my gear on the chance of snagging one! =)


----------



## akito (May 20, 2010)

Well I'm ready for the con


----------



## onai (May 20, 2010)

I'm super stoked- debuting a new suit, AND hosting a panel about well...everything fursuit construction/fursuit related (for the most part).


----------



## akito (May 24, 2010)

YAY 5 days left till the con


----------



## Rainami (May 26, 2010)

Woot! Nakamacon is tomorrow.


----------



## akito (May 30, 2010)

pics ....  http://www.facebook.com/photo_search.php?oid=126028746503&view=all


----------



## Kivaari (May 31, 2010)

onai said:


> I'm super stoked- debuting a new suit, AND hosting a panel about well...everything fursuit construction/fursuit related (for the most part).



That was one of my favorite panels, only thing missing was the Benny Hill music when you were chasing Shade around.

Once my registration is approved I should be posting my pics on the con forums, including lots of pics of the penguin launch.


----------



## moiracoon (Jun 3, 2010)

A big thanks to the staff and attendees of Nakamacon for making this a terrific first year con!


----------



## epeppin (Jul 26, 2010)

Just wanted to thank everyone reallly reallly late for coming to Nakamacon! We are on for next year, planning is in the works, I'll keep updating when I find out more info! We had a totaly of just about 400 people show up!!! We had a few fursuiters but we need More! We will make a headless lounge if we can get more suiters! Watch for updates on here


----------

